
Are Microsoft licences too complicated? - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/it-business/supplier-relations/in-depth/index.cfm?articleid=2615&pn=1
======
noonespecial
It gives the BSA something to do all day.

It just wouldn't feel like a Microsoft deploy without the getting smacked
upside the head for $200 more $/user every time you turn around.

As someone who's done a few terminal server projects with centralized software
installs, it feels a bit like being mugged, over and over. Its damn hard to
explain to the end customer why they need _yet another_ pack of $200 licenses
for all the users to enable what (understandably) seems like a ridiculously
trivial feature.

------
acg
_Every time you simplify something, you get rid of something._

This might explain some of Microsoft's APIs too.

